# Replacing Belts on Toro 824 Snow Blower



## dfrance (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm trying to replace the Drive and Augar belts on a Toro 824 Snow Blower and the new belts are no where near the engine pulley such that I can easily get them up onto the pulley. Is there some trick to doing this or do you just have to muscle them up?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

As you sure you have the correct belts. Maybe loosen the tensioner. New belts really don't stretch

Found else were - may help:



> For a manual Google "Toro". Select Homeowner. Under Customer Care
> select Operators and Parts Manuals. Enter your model number, not 824,
> the 38xxx number of a plate on the blower. They have there the
> Operator's, Parts and Drive manuals for the 824. The Drive manual
> is detailed on how to change and adjust the bets.


Ref:

http://www.abbysguide.com/ope/discussions/24461-0-1.ht

BG


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

We usually separate the snowblower in the middle to replace the belts.


----------

